# my name is robert



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

im a college student. ive always been interested in science. and several years ago i became interested in politics and planet conservation. so i decided to major in physics. 








i work at a local feed/petstore called pets barn. the owner pinches pennies everywhere. i cant stand most of my coworkers. sometimes customers make me want to yell at them. but, they work with my school schedule, which is most important, and i enjoy helping people keep their animals healthy. so i enjoy my job. 








i have a gf that i love very much. we have two dogs that we love very much. mika the rottie and katsu the pom. 








we just added to our family two cats, toby and miranda, which are hers because i am allergic. and 9 fish, mercury, venus, earth, mars, jupiter, saturn, uranus, neptune, and pluto, which are mine because she doesnt like fish. 
no pictures yets. 
i had betta named charles who just died, i will find a new one in time. 









i am currently studying for an exam i have on monday involving the parabola, ellispe, hyperbola, rotation of axis, and graphing polar equations. im pulling my hair out because this has been the hardest material we have covered all summer. while i understand it remembering all the formulas has been difficult.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Your last picture here makes my head hurt  Good luck on your upcoming exam. And sorry to hear about Charles


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

Imagine how I feel drawing those lol. Thanks though, I got the day off tomorrow to study.

I found out today that we are getting a new manager at my work. They are taking my manager and swapping him with the manager of another store. Which is good news. The manager they are bringing in likes me, but I think there is something going on between her and one of my coworkers. As long as I get my days off for school I'm happy.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

usually when when we keep the window open at night our big dog, mika, hangs out by the window and stays up ALL night staring out it, breathing hard like a pervert. well last around 5 am she was doing just that. my gf got out of bed to feed the kittens and i kept telling mika to go back to sleep. well about 5 mins later i hear what sounds like a cup of water being spilled on the carpet, i shoot out of bed and there is mika peeing on the floor. 
she has been having uti problems which we have had under control by giving he her orange juice daily to keep the acidity in her urine up. 
well ive been working on cleaning her accident all day, on top of trying to study. well now, she appears to have lost her appetite. so i will be taking her to the vet on tuesday. again.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I know someone who has a beautiful 6 year old black lab who has to take a pill twice a day for incontinence. Maybe your vet will suggest something like that for Mika.

Good luck.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I was so sorry to read about Charles! He had a decent end to his life, at any rate, in comfort and being cared for. 

I believe that in the next 10+ years there will be a massive need for more physicists, in the search for cheaper, more effective non-fossil fuels and the like. I'm a jar half-full person, and I do think we will start using science in earnest to clean up some of the mess we've made of the planet - and sooner or later, industry will collectively come to understand (by force or revelation) that this is the only planet we have...

You may say I'm a dreamer, etc..  

Good luck with your exam!


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

mika is only two years old and she has never gone two months without being sick so hopefully its nothing serious. 

i think im on the same page as you aus. i feel that the energy industries will be forced to change. but i would like to be part of that change. 

the test kinda went well :-/.... there was one question that she gave us that i didnt study for so i bombed that question, -10 points. i really doubt i got an A on the test. i needed an A on the exam to pass the class with an A. unless i get higher than a 95% on the final, which is on thursday. i would be pretty bummed to lose my 4.0 because i thought i could beast a summer math class.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

well mika has a bladder infection. at least the vet bill wasn't 300 dollars this time lol.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

ehh said:


> well mika has a bladder infection. at least the vet bill wasn't 300 dollars this time lol.


Good to know that it's nothing serious.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

All the medication has mika pretty sluggish. But she is eating again. 
I scored an 82 on that exam. which means that I have to score a 90 on the final to pass the class with an A. The final is tomorrow. Lots of material to cover. 
I had to remove one of my cichlids from my male peacock tank. He wasn't aggressive enough and was getting picked on. And tomorrow I have to remove two more because they turned out to be females.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

I went to the birthday of a friends son tonight. I've known this guy since grade school. Granted we've lost some touch with him being married and having a kid and me being with my gf and going to school. But he told a story about how he got "rid of" his last dog and I was repulsed. If anyone cares to hear I'll tell you. Then we got on the topic of me having kids. Which we had totally different views on, which led to him questioning if I should have kids. I wanted to tell him the same thing because of what he did to the dog, but it was his sons party so I didn't. Tonight made me question our friendship. Our views on life are so different. not sure what to think.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

boom


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

i took a shot at dog owners on facebook today. then the mother of the "friend" i got into it with left a comment insulting my decision to adopt. 

what a shame.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

my alpha peacock cichlid died today. was my favorite one, pretty bummed out. not sure what happened :-(


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

started school this week. not so bad. so far all of my teachers seem pretty cool. taking government, english 2, chemistry, and calculus one. most annoying thing so far, which is always annoying, is buying the books :-/


----------

